# Eek!  Moving to the country jitters!



## LMK17 (Apr 7, 2017)

Alrighty, at the risk of sounding like a total wuss..  I really want to move out to the country, but there are definitely a couple things that make me nervous!  

Some background:  I grew up in rural PA.  My family didn't farm, but many of our neighbors did.  Our area was kind of mixed residential/agricultural, and I loved it.  And we had the typical small-town "limitations"-  had to drive aways to get to the store or doctor's office and all that--  But then I grew up and moved smack dab into the suburbs.  Cookie cutter houses, HOAs, postage stamp size yards, we've had it all for the past 10 years or so.  Although I find this place suffocating at times, I definitely take comfort in some of the amenities that are right down the street. Like medical facilities.

We've had 2 pretty severe injuries here.  One time, DS badly broke his elbow, and another time, part of DD's finger was amputated in a door.  Whooo Boy!  Was I ever glad to be fewer than 15 minutes from a children's hospital in both cases!!  Out  in the country, though, there are arguably more dangerous things, and we'll be that much farther from medical care in the event of an accident.  Freaks me out!  I mean, what if one of the kids gets bitten by a rattlesnake and we're more than an hour away from University Hospital?  Or someone gets kicked by a large animal and we're out of cell phone range?

Not to mention, just the idea of venomous snakes on our property (the nonvenomous ones are fine with me) and scorpions taking up residence in my shoes (or my bed!  Eek!) gives me the heebie jeebies.

Truly, I want to move out to the country, but I am nervous about these things.  Anyone care to talk me down?

And now I feel like an official wuss...


----------



## animalmom (Apr 7, 2017)

Nah, not a total wuss, you sound like a mom.  

We live rural and have found that there will be at least on of the little hospitals in the area that is set up to handle snakebites.  Most of the rural hospitals can handle every day type of things such as broken bones and are usually pretty good at it seeing they know their client base is rural.  What your rural hospitals can't handle are major neurological events and gunshots beyond the in-and-out.

One of the rural hospitals is 30 minutes away and the other one I can make in 20 minutes if sufficiently motivated (Fast and Furious has nothing on me.)

I hear you loud and clear about the benefits of living in the city.  I lived in Dallas before moving here and while I totally love my rural life there are times when I remember how easy it was to go "someplace".  To go "someplace" now is at least a 45 minute drive.  

When you finally pick your town go chat with the local doctor to see what he/she can do in the office.  Our local DR has a mobile Xray unit, can do simple surgery in the office and is a whizz at getting referral appointments quickly.  The go over to the closest hospital and chat them up as to what they can do and what events make them send you off to a "Tall" hospital.

I can't swear that all the rural hospitals do, but both that are near me have helicopter ambulance as well as regular ambulances.

Living rural is different.  I miss the variety of restaurants most.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 7, 2017)

Planning when you live in a rural area is key. I only get groceries every 7 to 10 days wish it would be closer to 14 days but only can store 6 gallons of milk.... between my 2 fridges. 
Yes accidents do happen but our rural hospitals are more than willing to get you to a bigger more equipped hospital ASAP if needed. I guess I think about all the people and how they can be our biggest threat.... I will definitely take country living any day.


----------



## AClark (Apr 7, 2017)

I grew up in a very rural area, nothing but farms and cattle ranches.
If you have a major medical issue, our rural hospital would helicopter you to the big hospitals in Tucson. They can triage and all that at the small hospitals and keep you stable to get to a big one. Try not to discredit small hospitals, they are pretty good. I fell through a window as a kid and cut my arm very badly (in the top of my arm and out my elbow) and they fixed it up without sending me out anywhere. 

That wasn't an equipped hospital either, they ship you out to get MRI's, or anything broken beyond needing just a cast, and they have no maternity ward or anything. 

If anything, rural hospitals are more used to seeing farm related accidents and are well versed in treating them or shipping out as need be.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 8, 2017)

animalmom said:


> Nah, not a total wuss, you sound like a mom.
> 
> We live rural and have found that there will be at least on of the little hospitals in the area that is set up to handle snakebites.  Most of the rural hospitals can handle every day type of things such as broken bones and are usually pretty good at it seeing they know their client base is rural.  What your rural hospitals can't handle are major neurological events and gunshots beyond the in-and-out.
> 
> Living rural is different.  I miss the variety of restaurants most.





AClark said:


> I grew up in a very rural area, nothing but farms and cattle ranches.
> If you have a major medical issue, our rural hospital would helicopter you to the big hospitals in Tucson. They can triage and all that at the small hospitals and keep you stable to get to a big one. Try not to discredit small hospitals, they are pretty good. I fell through a window as a kid and cut my arm very badly (in the top of my arm and out my elbow) and they fixed it up without sending me out anywhere...
> 
> If anything, rural hospitals are more used to seeing farm related accidents and are well versed in treating them or shipping out as need be.



@animalmom  Thanks for the kind words.  

That's a good point about rural hospitals being well equipped to treat "farm life" injuries.  I should've considered that.  Back in PA, I spent some time working in the local hospital.  It was pretty podunk, but it had Level I Trauma status... And they did a brisk business in hunting injuries, ATV accidents, and the like.  They had a patient there when I was working who had sustained a horrific logging accident; he'd been crushed from the waist down by logs rolling off their skids.  Amazingly, they had patched him up, and he was expected to recover.  I'm sure they could handle most anything my children could throw at them.  ::deep breath::  LOL 

As we rarely eat out, I won't miss the restaurants one bit.  I am worried about stuff like garbage collection (always had city-provided garbage) and potentially having my own water well (what if it goes dry?!).



promiseacres said:


> ...I guess I think about all the people and how they can be our biggest threat.... I will definitely take country living any day.



Well, that's true enough!  I do hate to be anywhere there are crowds, and I don't even feel totally comfortable in our front yard with so many random passersby.  Having wide open space to ourselves and getting to know the relatively few neighbors will be nice!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2017)

Rural garbage pick up is generally once a week, most provide you with a cart with their name on it.  There is no pizza delivery.  there are no street lights. You can see the stars and the moon is beautiful.

 If you are scared of a scorpion in your shoe, then shake your shoes before you put them on. If a scorpion falls out, use the shoe to smash it. Scorpions can live in a city too, so don't think rural areas have all the rights to scorpion populations.

Snakes are not as bad as you think. They can certainly live in towns and cities too.  This rattle snake was killed across the street from our old house, just blocks from downtown.


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 8, 2017)

We keep a bleach in a squirt bottle. I don't remember who told us, but it takes the sting out of scorpion bites. We keep sticky boards under the bed to catch scorpions. We also have them spray for scorpions every quarter. Someone said they don't like the smell of lavender. I don't know this, because I have never tested it out. They also say that about snakes.

I keep a full bore first aid kit, and snake bit kit on hand.

You can pay for a membership with Halo Flight. It is $25.00 dollars, so you can call them in case of emergency.

Take a first aid class.

Ask around to see what local carrier has service in the country. We always keep a land line. It is only $25.00 for basic service. We also carry short wave radios. That way if someone is off by themselves they can contact the others.


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 8, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> Planning when you live in a rural area is key. I only get groceries every 7 to 10 days wish it would be closer to 14 days but only can store 6 gallons of milk.... between my 2 fridges.
> Yes accidents do happen but our rural hospitals are more than willing to get you to a bigger more equipped hospital ASAP if needed. I guess I think about all the people and how they can be our biggest threat.... I will definitely take country living any day.



My Husband's grandma froze milk and kept it in the freezer. It actually works.


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 8, 2017)

LMK17, as far as your well running dry,  we put in a water catchment system on an 680 sq. ft. cabin . It was 5000 gallon storage tank that if it the  it overflowed went into another 1500 gallon tank. Sometimes they both overflowed. It cost $8000. for the catchment system, but was well worth the cost. Also our sink, baths, and washer water is not hooked up into the septic, but drains outside affording with piping a great watering system for the yard, and gardens.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 9, 2017)

Baymule said:


> ...You can see the stars and the moon is beautiful.
> 
> If you are scared of a scorpion in your shoe, then shake your shoes before you put them on. If a scorpion falls out, use the shoe to smash it. Scorpions can live in a city too, so don't think rural areas have all the rights to scorpion populations.
> 
> Snakes are not as bad as you think. They can certainly live in towns and cities too.  This rattle snake was killed across the street from our old house, just blocks from downtown.



Yes, I'm really looking forward to being able to see the stars so much better!  DS and I enjoy stargazing-- he's had his own telescope for a couple years now-- and we've talked about putting in a little backyard observatory.  

Oh, yes, scorpions and snakes can definitely be in the city, too!  I've noticed a trend, though.  Once an area is freshly cleared and a new subdivision goes up, both snakes and scorpions tend to be a problem.  By the time the neighborhood is firmly established, though, most of the critters have been slowly killed off or relocated or whatever.  I have friends who have found both venomous snakes and scorpions in their subdivision homes, but the neighborhoods were all newer.  Our neighborhood is about 20 yrs old now, and I've never seen a single scorpion or venomous snake, though some folks who have been here from the beginning told us they once found a rattlesnake hanging half out of their air conditioner unit.  It had climbed up there and been decapitated by the fan when the a/c kicked on!

Since I feel pretty "safe" from venomous snakes here, I do try to make my yard a haven of sorts for the neighborhood critters, and we do have some snakes.  I've found at least 4 different species in my yard over the years, and I found 2 snakes when I was cutting the grass the other day!



Reindeermama said:


> We keep a bleach in a squirt bottle. I don't remember who told us, but it takes the sting out of scorpion bites. We keep sticky boards under the bed to catch scorpions. We also have them spray for scorpions every quarter. Someone said they don't like the smell of lavender. I don't know this, because I have never tested it out. They also say that about snakes.
> 
> I keep a full bore first aid kit, and snake bit kit on hand.
> 
> It is only $25.00 for basic service. We also carry short wave radios. That way if someone is off by themselves they can contact the others.



Interesting tip about the bleach for scorpions!  I'll have to read up on that.  Thanks!  

You might want to research the snake bite kits a bit, if you haven't already.  Obviously, it comes down to a judgement call, but some authorities say those kits can do more harm than good by concentrating the venom near the bite sight instead of letting it circulate and "dilute" a bit.  

Good point about the landline!  We had one here for years but dropped it because we never used it.  Being in the country, though, it might be good to have.  And I like the idea about the radios!  I can see myself and the kids maybe carrying walkie talkies when we're scattered around the property.  



Reindeermama said:


> ...Also our sink, baths, and washer water is not hooked up into the septic, but drains outside affording with piping a great watering system for the yard, and gardens.



We've talked about trying to hook up some sort of gray water recycling system!  How did you guys do it?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 9, 2017)

If ya are concerned so much about snake bites and such, just research how many have died from them. It is a rarity these days and times, the native snakes in the US will not kill in just minutes. That is unless a bite goes straight into the vien back to the heart, and enough toxin has to be injected. It is true that it may take a bit longer to get to treatment for anything, but having a plan ahead of time can make a big difference. The best first aid treatment for such bites is a restrictive band and ice. You don't want to cut all flow off as with a tourniquet, but just slow it down. There aren't any deadly scorpions that are native here either, but can make ya sick like wasp or bee stings. Things are going to happen, but most certainly are not everyday occurrances. I taught my daughters to drive at the age of 12, just in case of an emergency and there was a need to get to treatment. There are things ya can do to optimize the options available. Other things are much more likely to be encountered like ticks, wasps, bees, yellow jackets, hornets, chiggers, and poison ivy/oak. Just stress to the kids the importance of knowing their surroundings.


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 9, 2017)

As far as using gray water, our house was built like that. Depending on where your washer is in the house you buy it might be easy to do that with the washer also. For the rest of the house you would need to do a plumbing reroute, which could be expensive. Regardless, you will need a plumber. Even our old house had the washer water routed into the yard, but they usually don't do that anymore because of codes. Some of the newer houses being built outside of city limits are now choosing to do that with their plumbing.

I would think, but I don't know for sure, that putting in a water catchment system would be cheaper. Our was $8000.00 and would overflow both storage tanks that had a combined total of 6500 gallons. Ours was a 680 sq. ft.  house.  1 inch of rain on 1000 square foot roof will produce 623 gallons of water.  You can run this from the tanks with  pipes or a regular type of sprinkler system. We used ours for drinking. We had a filter, including ultraviolet  light to sterilize it. It might be a little more, because we already had a pump and pump house on that property. We had used a water delivery with the 1500 gallon storage tank prior to the water catchment system.

On the bleach you leave it on there for about 60 seconds, and then rinse it off.(for the scorpion or wasp bites)

I would always have a landline. Radios are great. You can get them at Academy, or even Walmart. If my husband is off in our Polaris at the back end of the property he can call me if needed. They are fun too.

We have a Polaris Ranger that sits up to six. I love it. It is not a necessity, but you can travel all over your property with it or down to the mailbox. That is one of fun things to do...ride the range in the Polaris. The kids love taking trips in it to see the pastures. It is just fun.

Next up a once acre pond. My sister-in-law has one. They stocked it  with catfish. Now they have a fishing hole. I want one too. It is really fun. We are going to stock it with catfish, perch, and bass.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 11, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya are concerned so much about snake bites and such, just research how many have died from them. It is a rarity these days and times, the native snakes in the US will not kill in just minutes. That is unless a bite goes straight into the vien back to the heart, and enough toxin has to be injected. It is true that it may take a bit longer to get to treatment for anything, but having a plan ahead of time can make a big difference. The best first aid treatment for such bites is a restrictive band and ice. You don't want to cut all flow off as with a tourniquet, but just slow it down. There aren't any deadly scorpions that are native here either, but can make ya sick like wasp or bee stings. Things are going to happen, but most certainly are not everyday occurrances. I taught my daughters to drive at the age of 12, just in case of an emergency and there was a need to get to treatment. There are things ya can do to optimize the options available. Other things are much more likely to be encountered like ticks, wasps, bees, yellow jackets, hornets, chiggers, and poison ivy/oak. Just stress to the kids the importance of knowing their surroundings.



Oh, I'm not paralyzed with fear over the thought of snake bites.  And it's not even the threat of death that worries me the most about them.  It's the very real possibility of irreparable tissue damage (in the case of the pit vipers).  Death from a snakebite is quite rare in the US; I know that.  However, it's not unusual for a rattlesnake victim to, say, lose the finger that was bitten or to suffer lasting nerve damage.  That's what I'm most concerned about.  Mostly, I'm worried about the diamondback rattlesnakes.  We've got 4 venomous snakes in my area:  western diamondback rattlers, cottonmouths, copperheads, and coral snakes.  The rattlesnake is most aggressive and doesn't always rattle a warning.  The copperheads are considerably more docile, and their venom is weaker.  The coral snakes need to stay latched on and kind of "knead" with their fangs to inject venom, so most people yank them off before that happens, but they do have strong neurotoxic venom, and no one is making the anti-venom any more.  The treatment is just supportive, which would be scary as all get out if one of the kids were hit by one.  I'm not really sure about the ins and outs of cottonmouth bites, but it's still the rattler who worries me most.

And yes, it is good that the striped bark scorpions we have in SA aren't deadly.  Still don't like the little buggers-- They're even creepy just to look at!  Actually, I think DD was stung by one when she was about 3.  We were at a friend's house, and the kids were jumping on the trampoline, so they weren't wearing shoes.  DD started screaming that something in the grass hurt her, and she kept screaming and crying for more than 45 minutes, which really isn't like her.  The only visible injury was a little raised welt on the side of her foot.  My best guess is scorpion, although I didn't actually see it.

I do stress to the kids that they need to be aware of their surroundings.  Still, they don't always listen, of course!  (Then again, which adults are always as careful as we should be?)  Accidents will happen, and they already have around here.  I just really find the nearby presence of the ER to be a big comfort! 

@Reindeermama Thanks for the tips!  And it sounds like you have a great place!


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 11, 2017)

You are welcome. I know you will find your dream country home and love it. Your kids will love it too. It is a little bit of adjustment, not being able to run to the stores on the spur of the moment, but it helps the budget.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2017)

You know, it's not like you're moving to Antarctica...   (reading my first statement... kinda sounds snarky but isn't meant that way) I moved to a nice 19 acre country setting maybe 8 miles outside a small/mid sized town. My nearest "large" city would be Texarcana at 60 miles to my NE, or Dallas 2 hours to my west. It takes me maybe 20 minutes to get to a wally world, and the hospital in town (which I would have to drive through to get to it) might take 30-40 minutes (speed limits). I mean, if you're buying a place that's an hour commute for hubby to get to work in/near/just outside SA, you must be within relatively close reach of SOME thing(s)... You've posted properties in Floresville and that's only like 10-20 miles or so from the center of SA...   I mean, I know that's not like living "down town" or anything, and stuff might not be in walking distance, but you won't be out in the middle of nowhere. In reality, once you get to checking out the local area where you end up, you might find you can get to where you're wanting to go faster as there will be less traffic to deal with... even during "rush hour".  Least that's been my experience here.

Another thing I've discovered is the farther out you move, the more you can get for less $$. I guess it's all about trade offs... Luckily I'm retired and don't have to work and do a daily commute anymore. So I wasn't restricted to a specific distance or location. Also, my kids are all grown and gone, so though I have to be aware for my own protection (poisonous snakes) I only have to really worry when the grand kids are here. And we have the same ones here that you worry about down there. Anyway, I hope you find the ideal property in the perfect time to make everything fall into place for you! I've looked at some of the ones you've posted and they look pretty nice. My budget wasn't quite as large as yours is


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 13, 2017)

@Reindeermama  Thanks again!  I'm sure with patience we'll find exactly the place we're meant to have...  Wouldn't mind the process being sped up a bit, though!  LOL



Latestarter said:


> You know, it's not like you're moving to Antarctica...   (reading my first statement... kinda sounds snarky but isn't meant that way) I moved to a nice 19 acre country setting maybe 8 miles outside a small/mid sized town... You've posted properties in Floresville and that's only like 10-20 miles or so from the center of SA...   I mean, I know that's not like living "down town" or anything, and stuff might not be in walking distance, but you won't be out in the middle of nowhere. In reality, once you get to checking out the local area where you end up, you might find you can get to where you're wanting to go faster as there will be less traffic to deal with... even during "rush hour".  Least that's been my experience here.
> 
> Another thing I've discovered is the farther out you move, the more you can get for less $$. I guess it's all about trade offs...Anyway, I hope you find the ideal property in the perfect time to make everything fall into place for you! I've looked at some of the ones you've posted and they look pretty nice. My budget wasn't quite as large as yours is



LOL, No, I didn't take it as snarky at all.  And you're right, of course.  We won't really be all that far away, just father away than we are now.  Unfortunately with traffic, it could take a long time to get from, say Floresville, to parts of SA, but that will likely be more my husband's problem than mine.  And he says the commute won't bother him.

And, yes, I feel blessed to have as large a budget as we do!  Still, it's surpringly hard to find what we want.  I wasn't prepared for that!


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 13, 2017)

Land is expensive, especially if it is closer to a city like San Antonio. Just keep looking, you will find it.
 We took a less expensive route by being willing to remodel the house. Not the kind of house we are use to, but it had great bones. Would I have build one, if we had found the perfect land, yes. I have been through that, and there are days when building one can be a pain, but you have every choice available. Remodeling one is not bad either. 
We had looked for about 4 months, and I was about to give up. Then my husband found it on Lands of Texas. Don't forget to look on there too.
If you keep looking, you will find it.


----------

